# 17 acres 2 br 2 ba house w tractor SW Missouri



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

2 bedroom 2 bath house on 17 acres. 10 acres are cleared. Lots of black walnut, hickory and pecan trees. Morel mushrooms grow in the woods. Large shop building is on a concrete slab. The attached machine shed has a limestone base floor. Included is a 1710 Ford tractor with brush hog.

House features a lovely native stone chimney, front sidewalk and porch underpinning. Large covered porch with a sun porch that wraps around the corner of the house. There is also a small covered side porch with a handicap ramp. The porch and decking were sealed last fall and the exterior of the house was primed and painted with good quality Olympic paint. The house and shop both have metal roofs. 

Nice sealed concrete storm shelter/root cellar that has native stone on top of it. The large deep well house is concrete block and has extra room for storage. 

Lots of the local wildlife use the pond as their source of water. Abundant deer and turkey. In the evenings there are usually 5-15 deer in the yard. Not unusual to see deer and turkey during the day as well.

Wood flooring throughout the house with linoleum in both bathrooms and the side entry hall. Lots of lovely knotty pine accents including ship lap waines coating in all public areas of the house. Sliding glass door leads from the dining room onto the sun porch. Extra large window in the dining room. The kitchen is newly remodeled with custom wood cabinets, stamped metal back splash, and extra deep coriane sink with high rise faucet. Built in pantry and linen cabinets.

All appliances are included...refrigerator, stove, built in microwave, washer and dryer. Fully furnished. 2 recliners, couch, 1 queen sized bed with frame and headboard, 1 full sized bed with frame and headboard, 2 nightstands, chest of drawers, dresser drawers, small desk, dining room table and 6 chairs.

The house is all electric. Central heat and air. The heater / A/C is an efficient heat pump that was cleaned and serviced last fall. The electric bill is rarely over $100 per month. Plumbing and electrical have all been updated.

Located on a dead end paved road. Bull Shoals lake is just a couple of minutes down the road. Several good fishing spots are nearby. We have a pontoon boat that we will be selling and would be happy to make you a deal that includes the boat.

This house is move in ready. We do not smoke or have pets. Century link internet is currently available. There is a new service that we are having installed that is unlimited with speeds up to 50 mbps. We can accommodate a short closing date.

We are not interested in doing owner financing. However, we would consider doing some barter. We would be interested in land or land with a house in Texas, Arizona, Wyoming or Mexico(the country not the state). Also in need of a nice toy hauler travel trailer and a ¾ ton or 1 ton diesel truck.

$138,000 To see pictures check out the craigslist listing. I have additional pictures I'd be happy to send via text.
https://austin.craigslist.org/reo/6068610616.html

Also have lots of tractor attachments, hydraulic wood splitter, lots of power tools, beekeeping equipment, fencing, hand tools, lawn mowers, trailers, lumber and basically a farm worth of stuff we will be selling as well.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful place. What's the area like as far as shopping


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The next town over is Forsyth. Good grocery store. Parts stores, dollar stores, amazingly good restaurants, pharmacies....most of the necessities. Then a little further down the road is Branson. Bass Pro Shop, Lowe's, Home Depot, outlet malls, several wal-marts, hospital, pretty much everything. Springfield is about an hour away and has everything.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful place!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I love it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Seems like a decent price, better grab it.....


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Argh! This is almost EXACTLY the kind of place I'd like to have! If we were in a better financial position to buy, I'd snap it up!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

High speed internet is scheduled to be installed next week. I've been told by several folks it is lightning fast.
If I don't sell in the next couple of weeks I'm going to list with a realtor. The price will go up to at least $150,000 to cover their fee. I'd much rather sell it myself and save someone 6%.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm in no position to buy, but just wanted to say what a lovely place! I've been gone for about two years, but the last I knew you were living it up single in Mexico, lol. So this "we" you mention? I don't know how, why or when, but congratulations! I'm so glad things are going so well for you. Take care.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I'm in no position to buy, but just wanted to say what a lovely place! I've been gone for about two years, but the last I knew you were living it up single in Mexico, lol. So this "we" you mention? I don't know how, why or when, but congratulations! I'm so glad things are going so well for you. Take care.


No longer single and looking to move to Mexico full time. I'm retiring from my retirement job


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

High speed internet has been installed and it is awesome!!! Possibly the best internet I've ever had.
Property is being listed with a realtor today and the price is going up to $155,000.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Good luck! Stay in touch.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My place sold to the first people that came and looked at it. Sold in under a month


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

TxMex said:


> My place sold to the first people that came and looked at it. Sold in under a month


Good for you


----------

